# Vaccination Passports/Safe Travels



## csodjd (Apr 20, 2021)

Good news - bad news. 

The Governor is just announcing the start of a vaccination exemption for inter-island travel starting with travel on May 11. You must be at least 14 days (travel at least 15 days) after the last of your required vaccine to be considered "fully vaccinated." 

That's the good news.

The bad news is it only applies IF you got your vaccines IN Hawaii. If you were vaccinated anywhere but Hawaii you are not eligible for this program currently. They hope to expand to those vaccinated on the US Mainland "this summer."


----------



## lynne (Apr 20, 2021)

csodjd said:


> Good news - bad news.
> 
> The Governor is just announcing the start of a vaccination exemption for inter-island travel starting with travel on May 11. You must be at least 14 days (travel at least 15 days) after the last of your required vaccine to be considered "fully vaccinated."
> 
> ...











						Hotels Require Hawaii Vaccination Passports + New Maui COVID Rules Detailed
					

Is this the future of Hawaii travel? Back in the news again today.



					beatofhawaii.com


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 21, 2021)

At least it’s a start! Hoping to visit a year from now....


----------



## slip (Apr 21, 2021)

Good news, bad news for me too. I have a week off the first week of May and this doesn’t start until the 11th. I haven’t had vacation all year and I hate to push it back to the 15th.

I’m definitely ready to get back to Molokai but my daughter is visiting the week of Memorial Day so then I’d have to push it back another week to have two weeks straight.

I need to decide soon. At least my two. Oh annual audits are done.


----------



## krj9999 (May 8, 2021)

Gov. authorized the interisland passport program, and now hopes are for "late summer" for out-of-state arrivals.  Sigh.  Guess we'll be looking at getting covid tests in late June before leaving the mainland and later on Oahu before visiting Maui.









						Gov. Ige authorizes vaccine passport program for inter-island travelers
					

The program will allow inter-island travelers to bypass quarantine and testing if they show proof they received their COVID vaccine in Hawaii.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 9, 2021)

krj9999 said:


> Gov. authorized the interisland passport program, and now hopes are for "late summer" for out-of-state arrivals.  Sigh.  Guess we'll be looking at getting covid tests in late June before leaving the mainland and later on Oahu before visiting Maui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The interisland passport program sounds great.  However, not getting the out of state arrival program up until late summer is unacceptable.  They will miss the great summer vacation period when many people will want to travel to Hawaii.  While getting tested is an option; there have been problems with the timing of the tests, reliabilty of the tests, the type of test that is taken, cost of the tests, and travel delay concerns.  Being vaccinated seemed like the perfect solution to be able to travel to Hawaii.


----------



## csodjd (May 9, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> The interisland passport program sounds great.  However, not getting the out of state arrival program up until late summer is unacceptable.  They will miss the great summer vacation period when many people will want to travel to Hawaii.  While getting tested is an option; there have been problems with the timing of the tests, reliabilty of the tests, the type of test that is taken, cost of the tests, and travel delay concerns.  Being vaccinated seemed like the perfect solution to be able to travel to Hawaii.


I’m not sure they really care all that much… while it seems they may miss out some of the summer vacation period, it’s busy over there now, flights are full (and getting expensive very quickly), its hard to get restaurant reservations, or a rental car, and they are still trying to hire staff for hotels and restaurants. So, even with testing, they are bouncing back. We’re going over this week. Testing is annoying, to be sure. $125/person, and 90 minutes out of the day to drive down, get tested and drive home. But, oh well.


----------



## Henry M. (May 9, 2021)

What is the current process for getting to another island if you have to change planes at HNL? Will a COVID test within 72 hours of the flight from the mainland or the inter island flight from HNL still suffice? My brother and his family have flights on Hawaiian Airlines AUS - HNL - OGG, with a short layover at HNL.

I realize things may still change between now and late June. I am mostly interested in what would have to be done right now.


----------



## lynne (May 9, 2021)

Henry M. said:


> What is the current process for getting to another island if you have to change planes at HNL? Will a COVID test within 72 hours of the flight from the mainland or the inter island flight from HNL still suffice? My brother and his family have flights on Hawaiian Airlines AUS - HNL - OGG, with a short layover at HNL.
> 
> I realize things may still change between now and late June. I am mostly interested in what would have to be done right now.


Travelers who successfully complete a pre-travel test will not be subject to the state’s 10-day quarantine program. The test has to be taken 72 hours from the final leg of departure *AND* the negative COVID-19 test result uploaded to the Safe Travels platform or printed out and in hand prior to departure to Hawai‘i in order to avoid the 10-day quarantine. FDA-approved NAAT tests, processed by a CLIA-certified laboratory are the only types of coronavirus tests currently approved by the state of Hawai‘i. The state of Hawai‘i will ONLY accept test results from TRUSTED TESTING AND TRAVEL PARTNERS.


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 9, 2021)

csodjd said:


> I’m not sure they really care all that much… while it seems they may miss out some of the summer vacation period, it’s busy over there now, flights are full (and getting expensive very quickly), its hard to get restaurant reservations, or a rental car, and they are still trying to hire staff for hotels and restaurants. So, even with testing, they are bouncing back. We’re going over this week. Testing is annoying, to be sure. $125/person, and 90 minutes out of the day to drive down, get tested and drive home. But, oh well.



While they are certainly much busier than they have been in over a year the State of Hawaii is up to 2019 standards as far as arrivals.  The things you point out indicating things are very busy are certainly true, but....

- Maui is almost as busy as ever, but Honolulu which is the number one economic driver in the State is getting about 2/3 number of arrivals.  One of the reasons for this is the lack of international travel particular the Japanese, but Continental United States arrivals are also down.  
- The Kalia Tower and one of the pure Hotel Towers at the HHV are still closed.  All building at the HHV are usually extremely full.   
- Restaurant reservations are hard to get because they are still distancing so the restaurants are not at full capacity.  
- One of the reasons that hotels and restaurants are having a hard time hiring staff is that the unemployment benefits have been enhanced making staying unemployed more attractive.  
- The number of tested positive in Hawaii continues to stay over 100 which is high for Hawaii.  The vacination rate in Hawaii has been very good, however, my county with the same population as Hawaii, had as many as 2000 positives a day during the peaks, now has come down to just over 100 positives a day which I attribute to vaccinations.  The residential population is still worried about the virus spread.  People are arriving everyday that are not vaccinated.  If they go to work in hotels and restaurants their job will be providing service to many of those unvaccinated people who may be bringing or spreading the virus since they are unvaccinated.

We are fully vaccinated and have never been tested.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (May 9, 2021)

The testing process is pretty easy.  We did that in Feb for a trip to Maui, and just tested yesterday for a trip to Big Island this week.   I used City Health, and got my results back in just over 24 hours,  so plenty of time and no stress.    They even billed our insurance for the test and we only had to pay a nominal fee for the Hawaii documents.

We are both fully vaccinated, which i hoping will help with the post arrival testing at the KOA airport.


----------



## slip (May 9, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> While they are certainly much busier than they have been in over a year the State of Hawaii is up to 2019 standards as far as arrivals.  The things you point out indicating things are very busy are certainly true, but....
> 
> - Maui is almost as busy as ever, but Honolulu which is the number one economic driver in the State is getting about 2/3 number of arrivals.  One of the reasons for this is the lack of international travel particular the Japanese, but Continental United States arrivals are also down.
> - The Kalia Tower and one of the pure Hotel Towers at the HHV are still closed.  All building at the HHV are usually extremely full.
> ...



This is what I was going to say, well said.

I love Hawaii and I would definitely take the test and come if I didn’t live here. It can be stressful, especially your first trip but odds are everything would go well.


----------



## csodjd (May 9, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> Restaurant reservations are hard to get because they are still distancing so the restaurants are not at full capacity.


That is certainly at least in part true. Also true that some restaurants are not open, also impacting demand. However, all that means is that if MORE people were coming into Hawaii, it would just be that much worse. 

We’ll be at HHV in a few days. My wife called to ask about what bars/restaurants have opened since we were last there about a month ago. She was told they have opened several of the on-property bars, then got a full-throttle pitch to attend an “owners update” at the now open HHV office in the Lagoon Tower. My wife told her we already own 3 TS units at HHV, but that didn’t deter the sales pitch as she pivoted to, yes, but we’d love to tell you all about our new Maui location. They offered a free dinner or something, so my wife said sure… never mentioning that we just bought a condo across the street.


----------



## slip (May 9, 2021)

csodjd said:


> That is certainly at least in part true. Also true that some restaurants are not open, also impacting demand. However, all that means is that if MORE people were coming into Hawaii, it would just be that much worse.
> 
> We’ll be at HHV in a few days. My wife called to ask about what bars/restaurants have opened since we were last there about a month ago. She was told they have opened several of the on-property bars, then got a full-throttle pitch to attend an “owners update” at the now open HHV office in the Lagoon Tower. My wife told her we already own 3 TS units at HHV, but that didn’t deter the sales pitch as she pivoted to, yes, but we’d love to tell you all about our new Maui location. They offered a free dinner or something, so my wife said sure… never mentioning that we just bought a condo across the street.



Is your condo all set up yet or do you still have some work to do?


----------



## csodjd (May 9, 2021)

slip said:


> Is your condo all set up yet or do you still have some work to do?


Work. Work. Work.  It is in the midst of the construction right now. Hope to be (almost) fully done In about six more weeks. Our sectional sofa, however, is about 6-7 months out. Our range is about 8-10 weeks from delivery. Our bedroom sets, I’m not even sure when they are coming. So by July 1 we’ll have mattresses, but maybe on the floor, a dining set, and almost all our appliances. It’s a process….


----------



## slip (May 9, 2021)

csodjd said:


> Work. Work. Work.  It is in the midst of the construction right now. Hope to be (almost) fully done In about six more weeks. Our sectional sofa, however, is about 6-7 months out. Our range is about 8-10 weeks from delivery. Our bedroom sets, I’m not even sure when they are coming. So by July 1 we’ll have mattresses, but maybe on the floor, a dining set, and almost all our appliances. It’s a process….



That’s what I was thinking. Everything takes longer in Hawaii. It will be worth it when it’s done. At least you can come and check on things.


----------



## csodjd (May 9, 2021)

slip said:


> That’s what I was thinking. Everything takes longer in Hawaii. It will be worth it when it’s done. At least you can come and check on things.


Making good use of those HGV points. That’s a great feature of their TS system.


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 9, 2021)

csodjd said:


> That is certainly at least in part true. Also true that some restaurants are not open, also impacting demand. However, all that means is that if MORE people were coming into Hawaii, it would just be that much worse.
> 
> We’ll be at HHV in a few days. My wife called to ask about what bars/restaurants have opened since we were last there about a month ago. She was told they have opened several of the on-property bars, then got a full-throttle pitch to attend an “owners update” at the now open HHV office in the Lagoon Tower. My wife told her we already own 3 TS units at HHV, but that didn’t deter the sales pitch as she pivoted to, yes, but we’d love to tell you all about our new Maui location. They offered a free dinner or something, so my wife said sure… never mentioning that we just bought a condo across the street.



The point is why are they not open?  One reason is that some were so financially damaged by the servere shutdown of tourists for so many months that they closed for good  The last 2 points in my previous post try to explain some of the other reasons why restaurants are still closed.  Owners who collect salaries as workers can collect unemployment benefits.   The fear of the virus seems to be greater in Hawaii than in many of the other states.


----------



## CPNY (May 10, 2021)

Has anyone used the app Verifly? I received an email from American to download that app and upload all of my testing and health visa results. The app isn’t updated with new requirements as the Bahamas doesn’t ask for testing if you’re vaccinated. The verifly app American is using doesn’t allow for vaccine status for my Bahamas trip. Hoping it’s easier for the return trip from Cancun in July.


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 10, 2021)

lynne said:


> Travelers who successfully complete a pre-travel test will not be subject to the state’s 10-day quarantine program. The test has to be taken 72 hours from the final leg of departure *AND* the negative COVID-19 test result uploaded to the Safe Travels platform or printed out and in hand prior to departure to Hawai‘i in order to avoid the 10-day quarantine. FDA-approved NAAT tests, processed by a CLIA-certified laboratory are the only types of coronavirus tests currently approved by the state of Hawai‘i. The state of Hawai‘i will ONLY accept test results from TRUSTED TESTING AND TRAVEL PARTNERS.



You upload the negative COVID-19 test results to Safe Travels yourself?  How do they know that the results are legitimate and not somewhat falsified?


----------



## csodjd (May 10, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> You upload the negative COVID-19 test results to Safe Travels yourself?  How do they know that the results are legitimate and not somewhat falsified?


There is a long list of things we self-report under criminal penalties for lying. State and Federal taxes for instance. 

Right now, when you go to a restaurant in Hawaii, they ask you to complete a form with your name and contact info in order to enable contract tracing, and there are many instances where you are asked questions about recent symptoms designed to screen for possible COVID. Neither has any verification beyond your representation.


----------



## MrockStar (May 10, 2021)

I guess i will pass on going there for a least a year.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (May 10, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> You upload the negative COVID-19 test results to Safe Travels yourself?  How do they know that the results are legitimate and not somewhat falsified?



I am not 100% certain,  but my guess is that the approved testing partners are passing the test results to the state of Hawaii.  Or at ;least enough information that they can perform some level of verification.


----------



## VacationForever (May 10, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> You upload the negative COVID-19 test results to Safe Travels yourself?  How do they know that the results are legitimate and not somewhat falsified?


In layman's terms, I suspect there are embedded headers and footers codes that Safe Travels reads from the document to ensure validity.  Kind of like the old check-sum technique.


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 11, 2021)

VacationForever said:


> In layman's terms, I suspect there are embedded headers and footers codes that Safe Travels reads from the document to ensure validity.  Kind of like the old check-sum technique.





csodjd said:


> There is a long list of things we self-report under criminal penalties for lying. State and Federal taxes for instance.
> 
> Right now, when you go to a restaurant in Hawaii, they ask you to complete a form with your name and contact info in order to enable contract tracing, and there are many instances where you are asked questions about recent symptoms designed to screen for possible COVID. Neither has any verification beyond your representation.



I got 3 different answers to the question about self reporting/validity of negative test results on the Safe Travels Portal.  The reason I asked is that I was wondering if the same method could be used for vaccination validity and that would set up a system that I would like to see Hawaii go to for all arrivals including flight crew, military, constructors etc.  Vaccinated you can come, not vaccinated and you can't.  I say this not only for my vaccinated family going in the Fall, but also because we plan on staying there for quite a long time.

Where we live on Long Island there is so few people coming from other locations that I do not have a major concern about outsiders bring the virus to our home there.  However, Hawaii is an International travel destination with as many as 30,000 arrivals a day.  In the course of a year millions of people come to Hawaii who could be bringing the virus to Hawaii.  Most people want to be able to go back to living like we did in 2019; living safely around people without masks and social distancing.  I believe maximum vaccination is the way to accomplish that.


----------



## csodjd (May 11, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> I got 3 different answers to the question about self reporting/validity of negative test results on the Safe Travels Portal.  The reason I asked is that I was wondering if the same method could be used for vaccination validity and that would set up a system that I would like to see Hawaii go to for all arrivals including flight crew, military, constructors etc.  Vaccinated you can come, not vaccinated and you can't.  I say this not only for my vaccinated family going in the Fall, but also because we plan on staying there for quite a long time.
> 
> Where we live on Long Island there is so few people coming from other locations that I do not have a major concern about outsiders bring the virus to our home there.  However, Hawaii is an International travel destination with as many as 30,000 arrivals a day.  In the course of a year millions of people come to Hawaii who could be bringing the virus to Hawaii.  Most people want to be able to go back to living like we did in 2019; living safely around people without masks and social distancing.  I believe maximum vaccination is the way to accomplish that.


I suspect/hope that as the % of Hawaii residents that are vaccinated increases the concern about someone lying about their vaccination status, that has covid, coming into the state diminishes. If they can get to 75% or so vaccinated, even if that liar comes in, AND even if that liar has an active/contagious case of COVID when he/she does come in, the risk of that liar creating community spread is very low. When you combine the risk of the liar (esp. In light of federal and state criminal penalties), the risk of that liar being contagious, and the risk of him/her infecting another, you get to a very, very, low risk overall. That’s the essence of herd immunity. 

Getting residents of Hawaii vaccinated is a/the key to the state being able to take some liberties with the travel rules Independent of their ability to verify vaccination status.


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 12, 2021)

csodjd said:


> I suspect/hope that as the % of Hawaii residents that are vaccinated increases the concern about someone lying about their vaccination status, that has covid, coming into the state diminishes. If they can get to 75% or so vaccinated, even if that liar comes in, AND even if that liar has an active/contagious case of COVID when he/she does come in, the risk of that liar creating community spread is very low. When you combine the risk of the liar (esp. In light of federal and state criminal penalties), the risk of that liar being contagious, and the risk of him/her infecting another, you get to a very, very, low risk overall. That’s the essence of herd immunity.
> 
> Getting residents of Hawaii vaccinated is a/the key to the state being able to take some liberties with the travel rules Independent of their ability to verify vaccination status.



The emphasis on "a liar" certainly makes it sound like there is nothing to worry about.  However, there is about 1/3 of the US that seems to feel that they will not get vaccinated which is about 100 million people so there is the possibility of there being many more than one liar coming to Hawaii from just the Continental US.  Furthermore, there are 6 billion people in the rest of the world that are NOT vaccinated so the possiblity of having many more than one liar coming to Hawaii internationally is certainly possible and the incentive is greater since the vaccine is so scarce.  While there are criminal penalties for the liars, identifying those criminals, and compiling evidence against those criminals would require checking the same sources that would be checked if a vaccination passport was established.   So rather than clog up the already overloaded court system, lets just establish a vaccination passport system and stop wasting time!


----------



## HGVC Lover (May 12, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> So rather than clog up the already overloaded court system, lets just establish a vaccination passport system and stop wasting time!



Definitely agree......this would be a sensible solution but not much makes sense about the state of affairs on the US mainland anymore......


----------



## Henry M. (May 12, 2021)

A relative of mine proudly sent me a photo of their vaccination card when they got home after the event. The first thing I noticed was that there was no name and address or any information other than the date and vaccine type filled in. The way vaccination records are being created/kept means that a statement from the person that they have been vaccinated is about as accurate as the piece of paper. You either believe the person or you don't. A piece of paper uploaded to some central site is not really more reliable proof than the statement of the person. It is too late to establish a reliable system of proof when 100 or 200 million vaccines have been given.

International proof may or may not be more reliable. It depends on the country of origin.  

I suppose you could argue that a vaccine card, like the lock on an office desk, is only to keep honest people honest. Anyone that wants to get around the system easily can.


----------



## zentraveler (May 12, 2021)

Henry M. said:


> A relative of mine proudly sent me a photo of their vaccination card when they got home after the event. The first thing I noticed was that there was no name and address or any information other than the date and vaccine type filled in. The way vaccination records are being created/kept means that a statement from the person that they have been vaccinated is about as accurate as the piece of paper. You either believe the person or you don't. A piece of paper uploaded to some central site is not really more reliable proof than the statement of the person. It is too late to establish a reliable system of proof when 100 or 200 million vaccines have been given.
> 
> International proof may or may not be more reliable. It depends on the country of origin.
> 
> I suppose you could argue that a vaccine card, like the lock on an office desk, is only to keep honest people honest. Anyone that wants to get around the system easily can.



You can buy vaccine cards on the internet. I know we were in a rush to get these out, but creating a paper system instead of a national database for verifying and tracking this information was a huge mistake IMHO.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (May 12, 2021)

I believe at least some of the vaccine Passport programs have at least some basic checking to ensure the information is correct, such as verification from the provided that administered the shots.  

That's one of the reasons the Hawaii program is currently only open to people that received their shots within the state of Hawaii.


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 12, 2021)

zentraveler said:


> You can buy vaccine cards on the internet. I know we were in a rush to get these out, but creating a paper system for verifying and tracking this information was a huge mistake INHO.



Well I know when we got vaccinated they entered all the information into a computer.  I don't know if all vaccination sites do that but I Know my other vaccinations are all documented on computers.


----------



## csodjd (May 12, 2021)

Henry M. said:


> A relative of mine proudly sent me a photo of their vaccination card when they got home after the event. The first thing I noticed was that there was no name and address or any information other than the date and vaccine type filled in. The way vaccination records are being created/kept means that a statement from the person that they have been vaccinated is about as accurate as the piece of paper. You either believe the person or you don't. A piece of paper uploaded to some central site is not really more reliable proof than the statement of the person. It is too late to establish a reliable system of proof when 100 or 200 million vaccines have been given.
> 
> International proof may or may not be more reliable. It depends on the country of origin.
> 
> I suppose you could argue that a vaccine card, like the lock on an office desk, is only to keep honest people honest. Anyone that wants to get around the system easily can.


When the vaccines first hit the street and people, doctors and health care workers and others could get them, the providers were working their tails off trying to vaccinate the hordes of people signed up. The last thing they were thinking about is that they better be really careful and diligent in filling out those cards because they’d take on a massive importance some day. So you’re certainly correct. They are -some evidence- of vaccination, but hardly the reliability of, say, a driver’s license, and you can buy one of those through the internet. I can only imagine what the documentation looks like in countries around the world, especially countries that are not English speaking/writing. 

I support using vaccination as a gateway to safely engaging in various activities. But I think we’re going to have to largely take people’s word for it, because that’s probably the most reliable thing that we’ll have, however unreliable that may be.


----------



## csodjd (May 12, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> Well I know when we got vaccinated they entered all the information into a computer.  I don't know if all vaccination sites do that but I Know my other vaccinations are all documented on computers.


I don’t know, but I very much doubt that the massive drive-thru vaccination sites in parking lots around the country that were doing 1000’s of vaccines in a day were recording vaccination data into a computer, or that the information is highly reliable even if they were.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 12, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> Well I know when we got vaccinated they entered all the information into a computer.  I don't know if all vaccination sites do that but I Know my other vaccinations are all documented on computers.


True, but the company that collected that health information can't freely just hand it over to another entity. You may be able to share it with the other entity, but that company can't do it. So CVS who administered my shot can't tell an airline or some aggregate company that I had it.


----------



## csodjd (May 12, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> The emphasis on "a liar" certainly makes it sound like there is nothing to worry about.  However, there is about 1/3 of the US that seems to feel that they will not get vaccinated which is about 100 million people so there is the possibility of there being many more than one liar coming to Hawaii from just the Continental US.  Furthermore, there are 6 billion people in the rest of the world that are NOT vaccinated so the possiblity of having many more than one liar coming to Hawaii internationally is certainly possible and the incentive is greater since the vaccine is so scarce.  While there are criminal penalties for the liars, identifying those criminals, and compiling evidence against those criminals would require checking the same sources that would be checked if a vaccination passport was established.   So rather than clog up the already overloaded court system, lets just establish a vaccination passport system and stop wasting time!


And how do you propose that would work? 

I tend to be pragmatic. It costs a LOT of money to take a vacation in Hawaii. For a family of just two, airfare is about $1500 give or take. Accommodations, food, etc., plenty more. So, by and large, the people coming over to Hawaii to vacation are not minimum wage workers or low socio-economic status. 

With that starting place, we know that more than 50% of those in the US have now been vaccinated or are in the process. That’ll be 60% soon. It’ll continue to creep up. There will be a segment that chooses not to vaccinate. I wonder aloud how many of that group is in the socioeconomic status that travels to Hawaii for vacations, and that would be willing to commit a crime to lie about being vaccinated to do so. 

I just don’t think it’s a big issue, especially as/if the residents of Hawaii themselves achieve 75% or higher vaccination rate. 

Just like filing your taxes… sign a form under penalty of perjury, with stated criminal penalties for a false statement, that it you are fully vaccinated plus two weeks.


----------



## krj9999 (May 12, 2021)

I went to a mass vax site in Maryland, my vaccine record showed up accurately a in state managed system shortly after.  Staff had tablets and QR code scanners and they verified info.

My DW got her shots at Walgreens, and her data isn't entirely accurate (dates are a day off in places).  Plus she didn't get a CDC card, but a Walgreens paper form instead.



csodjd said:


> I don’t know, but I very much doubt that the massive drive-thru vaccination sites in parking lots around the country that were doing 1000’s of vaccines in a day were recording vaccination data into a computer, or that the information is highly reliable even if they were.


----------



## amy241 (May 13, 2021)

And what about others? I am a Moderna Phase 3 participant in their vaccine trials. After I was unblinded, I received a vaccine card with all of the information on it - dates and lot numbers, my name, the unique number assigned to me in the trial, etc. But the card I received is not a CDC card, it’s a Moderna card! It is blue and white, has their name on it. I am feeling like no one will recognize it despite the fact that my vaccines came directly from Moderna!


----------



## ccwu (May 13, 2021)

The NY vaccinated people can download state excelsior pass after 14 days of ones 2nd shot. The information in the state matches the your answer to questionnaires then they issue you a COVID vaccination pass. 









						Excelsior Pass Plus
					

Secure proof of an individual’s COVID-19 vaccination record and negative test results.




					covid19vaccine.health.ny.gov
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathways (May 13, 2021)

csodjd said:


> I don’t know, but I very much doubt that the massive drive-thru vaccination sites in parking lots around the country that were doing 1000’s of vaccines in a day were recording vaccination data into a computer, or that the information is highly reliable even if they were.



Of course I can't speak to 100% of the drive through's here in Indiana, but the ones I was around all required your DL or other Gov't id.  By matching all that state info, everyone who got a shot was entered within 48 hrs into the State Dep of Health database and is accessible by computer


----------



## SmithOp (May 13, 2021)

csodjd said:


> I don’t know, but I very much doubt that the massive drive-thru vaccination sites in parking lots around the country that were doing 1000’s of vaccines in a day were recording vaccination data into a computer, or that the information is highly reliable even if they were.



I got mine at the Disneyland super site, the data was entered in to a laptop at the site before getting the jabs.


----------



## csodjd (May 13, 2021)

SmithOp said:


> I got mine at the Disneyland super site, the data was entered in to a laptop at the site before getting the jabs.


The operative point there is “before.” That’s not reliable, or at least not as reliable as after. My wife had an appointment. We went to the site. We got there, it was too difficult for her to wait (physical/health issues) so we left and she ended up being vaccinated at a UCLA doctor’s office. They continued to notify her that she had received her first shot from them and she needed to schedule her second. 

So while the stories above about getting vaccinated and having it recorded don’t address the concern/issue, because those WERE valid. The issue is, can those computer data systems be fully trusted to NOT have data for people that were NOT vaccinated? Also, can we be sure that someone is NOT vaccinated if they aren’t in the system? 

We’ve vaccinated about 150,000,000 people in a few months. Does anyone here think the GOVERNMENT has accurately managed that data? If they have, it would reflect a level of government competence perhaps never before seen!


----------



## clifffaith (May 13, 2021)

I never looked at my paper card, just folded it up and stuck it in my pocket. Last week on the local morning news, there was a segment about a woman who discovered her name wasn't correct on her card. The filler outer had written something like "Cathy" when the woman's name was "Carrie". I believe she was preparing for a trip somewhere that was definitely going to be checking that she'd been vaccinated, and this was likely to be an issue for her according to the newscaster who had researched the issue for his news segment. The rest of the story went on to tell folks how to get this rectified (which I didn't listen to).


----------



## controller1 (May 13, 2021)

I just downloaded my vaccination records (all, not just Covid) from the Louisiana Dept of Health. It shoes my Covid vaccinations with the correct date but the Lot Numbers are different than what is on my CDC Covid Vaccination Card I received from the vaccination site. There doesn't appear to be a way to contact LDH via email and I'm not waiting on the phone an extended period of time so I don't know why there is a difference.


----------



## Henry M. (May 13, 2021)

csodjd said:


> We’ve vaccinated about 150,000,000 people in a few months. Does anyone here think the GOVERNMENT has accurately managed that data?



Actually, 50+ governments, as each US state has its own way of managing the information. Sometimes even within a state, things are managed in different ways. At this point, signing your name attesting whether you have received a shot is about as accurate as trying to rely on government records, especially if you assume most people are honest and will try to do what is necessary to be safe. Everyone is innocent until proven guilty, right?


----------



## Passepartout (May 13, 2021)

I REALLY hope we don't have to go through this whole rigmarole again in a few months for a booster!


----------



## krj9999 (May 13, 2021)

Bit of an update on mainland rollout.  No guarantees on when or how things will proceed:

Ige hopes to have the trans-Pacific option running sometime this summer and it could be a methodical rollout.

“It may be one state at a time or vendor at a time for awhile,” Murdock said. “So you might see us bring on California or CVS or Walgreens or Walmart, something like that. It might be kind of hit and miss for awhile until the country gets everything aligned.”









						With inter-island vaccine passport set up, state now turns attention to trans-Pacific travel
					

Setting up the passport for mainland residents is expected to be a logistical nightmare.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## csodjd (May 14, 2021)

krj9999 said:


> Bit of an update on mainland rollout.  No guarantees on when or how things will proceed:
> 
> Ige hopes to have the trans-Pacific option running sometime this summer and it could be a methodical rollout.
> 
> ...


I’m in Oahu right now, I think it’s our forth trip over in the past 5 or so months. It is notable that FAR fewer people are wearing masks outside than in any previous Trip over. I’d say 50%, maybe less. Indoors people are pretty good, almost full mask use. Outside, very different. 

Maui reports that after 14,000 “secondary” tests given on arrival, they have found two positive cases. Hard to imagine that the testing is worth the effort, especially with almost 50% vaccinated.


----------

